# Florist suppliers



## Cherie (Mar 17, 2009)

Hi

Can anyone help me I am wanting to know where I can buy wholesale fresh flowers from ( flower Market) florist saundries, wholesaler like artificial flowers and everything to do with the florist business. 

As near to paphos as possible

Many thanks
Cherie x


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

Cherie said:


> Hi
> 
> Can anyone help me I am wanting to know where I can buy wholesale fresh flowers from ( flower Market) florist saundries, wholesaler like artificial flowers and everything to do with the florist business.
> 
> ...


Hi Cherie,

I don't know if you are still looking but I saw a van today at Alfa Mega so I asked the guy to give me their card as they have a location in Paphos. Here is the info:

Polyflower
Christos Hadjichristodoulou, Director
Omirou str., Omiros Court 12,
8020 Paphos
tel. 26 953258 cell.# 99 632577

Don't ask me where this address is I am in Nicosia not Paphos.

Good Luck
Dina


----------



## griego (Jan 1, 2010)

*Flowers in Larnaca*

Hello.

I am not sure if you are still looking but i recently visited a big flower shop in Larnaca and i am pretty sure they wholesale also.

Check it out at cosmeagardens[dot]com Cyprus biggest, local Flower Shop, now Online! Dont forget to send flowers to your lovely friends and family.[/url]

Good luck!


----------



## Cherie (Mar 17, 2009)

Thank you


----------

